# مكائن حقن ونفخ البلاستيك



## alghabri (7 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اني ابحث عن معلومات تساعدني عن كيفية اختيار مكينة حقن ونفخ لمؤسستي 
ارجو المساعدة 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## salah abd (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .اخي يجب تحديد نوع المنتج هل هو عبوات لمعامل المياه والمشروبات الغازية او ملحقات الصحيات من عكوس وكلي تراب وتقاسيم وايضا تحديد الطاقة الانتاجية


----------



## calimero (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اليك هذا الموقع قد تجد فيه مطلبك
www.palstic4arab.com


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 أكتوبر 2009)

تصنع الماكينه محليا في جده المنطقه الصناعيه كثير من المخارط يصنعونها حسب طلبك


----------

